# New Orleans fly guide



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Going to NOLA late April. Can anyone recommend a top notch backcountry (salt) flyfishing guide there?
Thanks.


----------



## bigheadboo (Jul 3, 2011)

Low Tide Fly-Fishing Guide (Capt. Lucas Bissett), LA
Orvis-Endorsed Fly-Fishing Guide in Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you'll need a full time NOLA guide. Late April is when the transient guides start moving to FL for tarpon season. 
Absolutely stay away from Kenny Ensminger. He is a drunk who will drink all your beer on the boat. 
Greg Dini
Paul lappin
Miles Larose
Brandon Keck 
Nick Sassic


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Try Jim Dietz - I fished with him in the fall, great guy, hard working.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*NOLA fly guide*

Thanks for the info. Big help!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are the ones I know personally and recommend. But you better call them yesterday, these guys are very booked up. But April isn't quite as busy so good luck.

Greg Moon
Brandon Keck
Doug Henderson
Rocky Thickstun
Greg Dini (though he may be in FL by then)


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Ron Ratliff. Down to earth.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've fished with Capt Barrett Brown a few times. Nice guy, always found fish, and the best part is he'll pick you up at your NOLA hotel, stop for some breakfast, catch fish, and take you home. This turnkey service makes it super easy.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*NOLA fly guide update - Jim Dietz*

Fished with Jim Dietz Friday. Took advantage of a weather window, plus it was his last trip of the season before he moves on to FL. He usually goes home to WY for the summer, but decided to go south this year to try his hand at Gulf Coast tarpon. Young guy (29) but very personable and, as previously reported to me, "hardworking".

We had that one-day break in the weather, sandwiched between the heavy storms, and Jim surprised me by saying we would try to make a run from Hopewell marina to the Chandeleur Islands! Two hours across in a 20' Hells Bay poling skiff gave me pause for concern a couple of times out there with no land in sight, but Jim never put our safety at risk given the day's conditions of wind, tide, and seas... something at which I have would have drawn a BIG line.

Our "fishing time" on the Islands amounted to a bit under five hours. We never got into the really big schools that the area is known for, but there were enough reds moving through the shallow flats to make life very interesting. I started out the spot and stalk with an Orvis Mirage 4 mounted on a Helios 8 weight. Broke it on the 3rd fish! We left the area where the one-offs were cruising and tried, without much success, to find larger schools. After a quick lunch, we decided to return to where we had the earlier opportunities, and began to see fish.

Fish were cruising these flats when the water started moving again at about 2:00 p.m. Singles, twos and threes began to show frequently. The good thing....if you could get the clouser in front of their noses, they would bite. Bottom line: 13 stuck and 10 landed. All but one was at the top end or over the slot size. Biggest was a shade under 32"....not, necessarily, the gigantic bulls the Islands are known to produce, but a blast on a fly rod nonetheless.

It's a real rush to fish on the lee side of these narrow barrier islands, hearing the surf pounding and seeing the bright blue Gulf gleaming just over the sand spit from where you are fishing. All in all, it was an unexpected and pleasant surprise to fish this legendary area. I plan to go back.

p.s. I recommend Jim Dietz...good guy and competent guide.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you tried Jim, and man that sounds like a great trip. I fished two days with a group in the fall, had another guide the first day, Jim on the second. Night and day, Jim made our trip.

Great report!


----------

